# Best B13 swap you can think of!



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

What is it?!

I have a 93 Sentra SE 2dr. I want the best motor swap, with dual stage V TECH turbo and spray. Lemme know what you think.

Adam


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

bytemee495 said:


> What is it?!
> 
> I have a 93 Sentra SE 2dr. I want the best motor swap, with dual stage V TECH turbo and spray. Lemme know what you think.
> 
> Adam


 u jokeing?...... vtec?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bytemee495 said:


> What is it?!
> 
> I have a 93 Sentra SE 2dr. I want the best motor swap, with dual stage V TECH turbo and spray. Lemme know what you think.
> 
> Adam




lay off the crack newbie.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

lol @ vtec, virtually torqueless econemy cars


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

This must be someone from one of the many honda boards.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Holy Shite! Are you joking man!!!! Seriously you want a Dual Stage V-Tech???? With turbo and NAAAAWWWWWWZZZZZZ???? But i thought you wanted to turn your sentra into a full Silvia conversion. What i think you should do is just leave your car the way it is. Its not a honda.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

either that or hes just generalizing the vvl but i doubt it cus if he was a nissan enthusiast at all he would have said vvl or neo


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Slacky said:


> either that or hes just generalizing the vvl but i doubt it cus if he was a nissan enthusiast at all he would have said vvl or neo


that is very true though he may have just been talking to his honda friends too much. Listen though, the car is good how it is and of all the different things you want to do to your car is probably never gonna happen because people realize that it costs way to much and is to much work and in general is just not worth it


BTW Ive never heard of dual stage v-tech


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, while I'm cracking up laughing at this thread I'm gonna try and straighten some things out for ya. First off, never even talk about putting a honda motor in a nissan. It will get you laughed at and flamed. Next, if you're looking for the best 4 cylinder you can put in your car you are gonna wanna choose from the SR series motors(SR20DE, SR20DET, SR16VE, and SR20VE). In my opinion either the SR20DET or the SR20VE. The SR20DET is a turbo charged SR20DE. The SR20VE is an SR20 with Nissans version of V-Tech called VVL(Variable Valve Lift). However, there is much more involved in these swaps than just the motor. To go from a GA series motor to an SR series motor you have to swap a lot more than the motor. Do a search for the GA to SR swap. Also, do a search on each of the motors to decide exactly what you want. Welcome to nissanforums.

Mitch


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

lol yea unless u have loads of cash a turbo sr20 is just fine to keep up if not beat almost everything around butttt if u want a super se-r fwd u need a cryo treated/welded tranny, tripple plate exotey clutch, cams, huge turbo, nitrous spool up, methanol cool, 4 intercoolers,tuned ecu, 3 standalones, and 2 ten pound bottles o and a full cage (10 point) and a bunch of stickers and a muffler tip


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Slacky said:


> lol yea unless u have loads of cash a turbo sr20 is just fine to keep up if not beat almost everything around butttt if u want a super se-r fwd u need a cryo treated/welded tranny, tripple plate exotey clutch, cams, huge turbo, nitrous spool up, methanol cool, 4 intercoolers,tuned ecu, 3 standalones, and 2 ten pound bottles o and a full cage (10 point) and a bunch of stickers and a muffler tip


LOL. You guys are having too much fun with the :newbie:


----------



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow...I really got chewed apart. I'll be honest...about a few things. #1 I am an american muscle fan. #2 I bought my sentra about 3 days ago, and was talking to some people to find out what was out there, and it was mainly kids w/ hondas helping me out. #3 I've heard that the sr20det is the best motor to put in my car from everyone both on and off the forums, but the biggest problem I understand about that is the SE is front wheel drive and the SR20det is for RWD. So...lets take it from here...how do I change from my 1.6L Twin cam 16 valve to a sr20det full swap...What is required, where can I find some info on it, and how much total? just what's involved in the swap: motor, harness, axel, tranny, etc. Not the extras...just the basic swap price to make the car function correctly after it's complete.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

no no no no uve been mis informed the se-r is the special edition racing, its the se with a engine and suspension package, the swap isnt hard or atleast i wouldnt think it is, its just a PITA to collect all the parts and sr20dets come in rwd and awd, when people drop a sr20det into a se-r as fwd they normally use the awd version because it sits laterally just likea fwd engine so u know its gonna fit and its set up the right way, u just use the origonal fwd tranny clutch and axles


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

bytemee495 said:


> Wow...I really got chewed apart. I'll be honest...about a few things. #1 I am an american muscle fan. #2 I bought my sentra about 3 days ago, and was talking to some people to find out what was out there, and it was mainly kids w/ hondas helping me out. #3 I've heard that the sr20det is the best motor to put in my car from everyone both on and off the forums, but the biggest problem I understand about that is the SE is front wheel drive and the SR20det is for RWD. So...lets take it from here...how do I change from my 1.6L Twin cam 16 valve to a sr20det full swap...What is required, where can I find some info on it, and how much total? just what's involved in the swap: motor, harness, axel, tranny, etc. Not the extras...just the basic swap price to make the car function correctly after it's complete.


I can't hand this one to ya cuz I don't know off hand but everyone is gonna tell you to search. It's been discussed so many times it ain't funny. Also, there is an SR20DET for FWD. I think its the Bluebird motor if I remember correctly. Use the search button, its your best friend and it will keep you from being flamed. After you have done some searches and found everything you can then come back and ask any Q's you have. If you ask stuff that has been discussed before you will be flamed. Just warning ya, search first if you don't want to get chewed out.

Mitch


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

o yea and being that your new, everything kind blends in up top but there is a search button under where it says welcome________(your name) should be the third from the right , just type in ga16i to sr20de(t) swap or something like that, thersa few write ups for it so give it a shot, if not come back for some more questions, and i dont ever wanna hear vtec AGAIN!!! heh its vvl/ neo and they actually make torque sr20ve makes like 195 na while the se-r engine sr20de makes 140


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

its all right, just dont listen to the honda kids. They just want you to get a big ass wing on thur. So there are DET motors that are front wheel drive. You can either get a bluebird or a GTI-R motor. The process is very involved and requires alot of time and money. This http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45029 will show you the general prices though. The motor will cost quite a bit more because it is a DET


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i dont think there has every been a front wheel drive sr20det, read that somewhere the other day and i dotn remember seeing one either so i would have to agree, but there are all wheel drive setups


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

Slacky said:


> i dont think there has every been a front wheel drive sr20det, read that somewhere the other day and i dotn remember seeing one either so i would have to agree, but there are all wheel drive setups


AWD for b13 is a pain i was lookin into it u have to move a bunch of stuff exaust, gas tank relocated to the trunk etc....lots of money


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wow, this info has been posted so many times and you guys STILL spew bullshit.

the bluebird and GTiR engines are originally ALL WHEEL DRIVE. HOWEVER, they were transversely mounted in the cars they were in, and therefore can be used in FWD setups utilizing a fwd transmission from an SR20.

NEXT TIME SEARCH before spewing more bullshit.


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

I'd put on full maxima brakes to handle a 3.4L V6 6spd out of a '98 firebird, supercharged and made to work with RWD... so I guess it'd be a half maxima brake setup, unless they also bolt to a 240SX IIS axle.

if I had to stay with FWD, i'd use the same engine just put with a 5 spd manual out of an early 90's cavalier. SImple, it would just be a bit nose heavy.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

Primeredb13 said:


> AWD for b13 is a pain i was lookin into it u have to move a bunch of stuff exaust, gas tank relocated to the trunk etc....lots of money


 never said to make the b13 awd i said there are awd setups for sr20dets in other cars which like chimike just said can be used to make strictly fwd with the stock se-r drive train components


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Jed118 said:


> I'd put on full maxima brakes to handle a 3.4L V6 6spd out of a '98 firebird, supercharged and made to work with RWD... so I guess it'd be a half maxima brake setup, unless they also bolt to a 240SX IIS axle.
> 
> if I had to stay with FWD, i'd use the same engine just put with a 5 spd manual out of an early 90's cavalier. SImple, it would just be a bit nose heavy.


You guys are funny!

Just curious but what are you talking about??


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

SR20DET, SR20DE manual tranny from a newer car like a G20T or B15 SE, BB ECU, DET or DE injector harness, SR20DE MAF, SR20DE O2 sensor, various SR20DE parts, like distributor, coil, AAC unit, Air Regulator, alternator, water pump, PS pump and hoses (may or may not be necessary), SR20DE axles, SR20DE engine mounts and brackets, 2.5" or 3" exhaust. Total cost, about $4500. I'd take a serious look at turboing your GA16DE. Not the overpriced Hotshot kit, but something like a T25 with a custom manifold, some type of engine management, not sure what's out there for the GA16 in that area. Or try reselling the SE without losing much on that, and buy an SE-R or 240.


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

Heh I just like me my torque that's all. I realize that fitting all that into the car would cost more than doing a "worthwhile" swap, but heh, if I won the lottery i'd do that to my sentra, for kicks.


----------



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

Slacky said:


> no no no no uve been mis informed the se-r is the special edition racing, its the se with a engine and suspension package, the swap isnt hard or atleast i wouldnt think it is, its just a PITA to collect all the parts and sr20dets come in rwd and awd, when people drop a sr20det into a se-r as fwd they normally use the awd version because it sits laterally just likea fwd engine so u know its gonna fit and its set up the right way, u just use the origonal fwd tranny clutch and axles


AWD is like FWD? it's easy to convert?...what's involved?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

u may see some sr20dets advertized as fwd but thats just because thats the type of sr20det u use in a fwd application, the engines come with awd trannys so it sits laterally and all pullys and wires are set up to be access and maintenenced with the engine sitting that way just like a fwd car would be. so basically its a strait up swap of a tranny and all other drive train accessories


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

im scared my ser will never keep up w/all that


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

iiiiitt wont


----------



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

Slacky said:


> u may see some sr20dets advertized as fwd but thats just because thats the type of sr20det u use in a fwd application, the engines come with awd trannys so it sits laterally and all pullys and wires are set up to be access and maintenenced with the engine sitting that way just like a fwd car would be. so basically its a strait up swap of a tranny and all other drive train accessories


Well...what's the other stuff. Ok...so now I bolt on the AWD tranny...what else specifically needs to be changed? I don't really know how AWD works...Does the rear axel then have a set of differentials also? This is the stuff I've been looking to find out, and so far you've been a big help. Thanks


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

makin a sentra awd is a lot of work and im not the one to answer that question, try searching if thats what u want but i dont recogmend it, lots of money, and lots of power loss just for the awd launches


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bytemee495 said:


> Well...what's the other stuff. Ok...so now I bolt on the AWD tranny...what else specifically needs to be changed? I don't really know how AWD works...Does the rear axel then have a set of differentials also? This is the stuff I've been looking to find out, and so far you've been a big help. Thanks



$30 says you don't have the money or a clue as to how much something like that would cost. (making the b13 awd)


----------



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

chimmike said:


> $30 says you don't have the money or a clue as to how much something like that would cost. (making the b13 awd)


^^^^


Wow.... what clued you in sherlock?...my question?


----------



## Red_Barchetta_1994 (Oct 13, 2003)

*I got a good one*

swap a b13 for...A BETTER CAR :cheers:


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Slacky said:


> and lots of power loss just for the awd launches


power loss? on a dyno yes but remember rather than getting power to 2 wheels you are getting it to 4 wheels. Not only better traction for launch but I'd think it'd pull faster than 2wd. Besides all the neat things that awd adds like better handling especially in adverse weather conditions. 



bytemee495 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> Wow.... what clued you in sherlock?...my question?


Looks like Mike just got owned

Mitch


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

diverting more power to each wheel = power loss


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Slacky said:


> diverting more power to each wheel = power loss


You didn't read my post. I said on a dyno yes there will be a power loss. However on the street that ain't gonna matter cuz you are getting power to 4 wheels rather than 2. Just because you are getting a few less hp to the wheels don't make you slower cuz all 4 wheels will have power. Understand?

Mitch


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

never the less u lose hp and u have admitted it so why do u keep adding buts and being down another 15-30 hp is noticable


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Slacky said:


> never the less u lose hp and u have admitted it so why do u keep adding buts and being down another 15-30 hp is noticable


I'm saying you lose some hp but you don't lose acceleration. That is the point I'm making. You still aren't reading what I'm posting. Rather than having 2 wheels do all the work and 2 just rolling you have all four wheels moving the car. Think about it before you go bitching back again b/c all you are talking about is what a dyno would say and the point I'm making is what it would do on the road.

Mitch


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

and u do just fine on the road to accelerate compared to a awd car aside from the start as long as u have good rubber, hypathetically better without the hp loss as long as its planted to the ground


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Slacky said:


> and u do just fine on the road to accelerate compared to a awd car aside from the start as long as u have good rubber, hypathetically better without the hp loss as long as its planted to the ground


Forget this. I'm through fighting this with you since you arent seeing what I'm saying. Believe however you want cuz it's clear that is the only thing you can see.

Mitch


----------



## 1810 (Aug 17, 2003)

I dont know if youve been on the sr20forums and saw that video .............but...... vtec oh shit thats fast!


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

not vtec, vvl/neo


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

*dumb ass*

if u want a real E get a bluebird


----------



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

:dumbass: :newbie:


----------



## JDM_Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

I dont know much of Nissan's but i know enough about Hondas and U said Vtec for a Nissan? Funny man, hopefully u are kidding.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

nope not kidding, its called vvl get a lot of hp from it too


----------



## JDM_Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

so thats the "Vtec" to nissans? VVL, huh. What vehicles come with it?


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

You can read more about it here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=52165

Also, the VG35DE in the new 350Z has what Nissan calls Continuously Variable Valve Timing Control. Not sure what other vehicles have this.


----------

